# Keto Magic Bars



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2020)

These are decadent and ok for both keto / diabetics. Shortbread crust with unsweetened coconut, Lily’s SF chocolate and butterscotch chips with homemade caramel. If anyone is interested I can type up the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2020)

Man those look good!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks yummy! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 27, 2020)

Those look like heaven! Jeff I wouldnt mind having the the recipe. Ivy has been kepping her carbs below 30g per day most days for the last 2 months and this would make her a happy camper for sure!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Those look like heaven! Jeff I wouldnt mind having the the recipe. Ivy has been kepping her carbs below 30g per day most days for the last 2 months and this would make her a happy camper for sure!


I’ll get it on here  in the next day. These I think are 5 net per bar. The recipe I based this on is a bit vague on that so I will do the math on the ingredients at some point too. The cheesecake I posted last week is awesome too and even lower in net carbs.


----------



## hoginme (Sep 27, 2020)

Those look good, post it up if you get a chance.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I’ll get it on here  in the next day. These I think are 5 net per bar. The recipe I based this on is a bit vague on that so I will do the math on the ingredients at some point too. The cheesecake I posted last week is awesome too and even lower in net carbs.


Awesome! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 27, 2020)

I just did 3 weeks of keto - lost 10 pounds - but I never EVER had anything that looked that good.  Like!

My one indulgence was bourbon


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 27, 2020)

Those do look good Jeff. Butterscotch and caramel are two favs' here


Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks great !


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 27, 2020)

i'm not on keto or a diabetic but i would knock a 1/2 dozen of those down.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Those look like heaven! Jeff I wouldnt mind having the the recipe. Ivy has been kepping her carbs below 30g per day most days for the last 2 months and this would make her a happy camper for sure!





hoginme said:


> Those look good, post it up if you get a chance.


Ok the basic recipe is compliments of the folks at Cast Iron keto. Several things I did different to dial it in for my tastes 1) I made a double batch and instead of doubling chocolate chips did 9 oz of chocolate chip and 9 oz. of the new Lily’s butterscotch. 2) For the caramel sauce I use half Swerve Brown and half Allulose. Makes a creamier and easier caramel sauce that doesn’t revert as badly to a grainy sugar texture. 3) When doubling the recipe next time I will triple the shortbread component. It for me is a bit thin which could have to do with my baking this in a full size casserole dish. These are great cold but also awesome to nuke for 15 to 20 seconds and eat the gooey goodness with a fork. The addition of the butterscotch chips is absolutely necessary for these IMO. Walmart for one is carrying the new Lily’s flavors which include butterscotch , salted caramel and mint chocolate. https://www.castironketo.net/blog/keto-magic-bars/


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh! Very Nice.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks very tasty!  Add me to the list of those looking forward to seeing the recipe!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2020)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Looks very tasty!  Add me to the list of those looking forward to seeing the recipe!


Look several posts above and you will see a link to the original along with my changes.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> These are decadent and ok for both keto / diabetics. Shortbread crust with unsweetened coconut, Lily’s SF chocolate and butterscotch chips with homemade caramel. If anyone is interested I can type up the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a diabetic for 6 months now. A1C has gone from 14 which is as high as it can go, down to 7.4. Doc was very happy. I would love your recipe


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> These are decadent and ok for both keto / diabetics. Shortbread crust with unsweetened coconut, Lily’s SF chocolate and butterscotch chips with homemade caramel. If anyone is interested I can type up the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many %sugars


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> How many %sugars


Recipe and my changes linked above. It doesn’t list specific sugars but if you do a single batch and cut it into 12 servings it’s 5 net carbs per bar. There is very little actual sugar. Does that help? I am going to try to calculate the carbs and sugars myself at some point but based on ingredients should not impact blood sugar much at all. Man 14!! Very glad you caught it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 30, 2020)

That does look GOOD!!  I'll be checking out that recipe and making some  Weight is not something I've ever had a problem with--just the opposite.
 actually.  LOL
I'll be skipping the coconut, though.
Gary


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Sep 30, 2020)

My wife made these for me last night, using the "original" recipe just to see how it worked out.  The bars were very tasty but were very gooey.  I was looking forward to eating a bar like a candy bar, but I couldn't so we put the skillet in the refrigerator.  That firmed it up but it ended up breaking up into pieces when I tried to get a piece off.  

Very tasty but a bit harder to eat that I anticipated.  Maybe next time, we'll try jcam's modifications.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 1, 2020)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> My wife made these for me last night, using the "original" recipe just to see how it worked out.  The bars were very tasty but were very gooey.  I was looking forward to eating a bar like a candy bar, but I couldn't so we put the skillet in the refrigerator.  That firmed it up but it ended up breaking up into pieces when I tried to get a piece off.
> 
> Very tasty but a bit harder to eat that I anticipated.  Maybe next time, we'll try jcam's modifications.



Fork?????   
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2020)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> My wife made these for me last night, using the "original" recipe just to see how it worked out.  The bars were very tasty but were very gooey.  I was looking forward to eating a bar like a candy bar, but I couldn't so we put the skillet in the refrigerator.  That firmed it up but it ended up breaking up into pieces when I tried to get a piece off.
> 
> Very tasty but a bit harder to eat that I anticipated.  Maybe next time, we'll try jcam's modifications.


I did refrigerate and keep them refrigerated to maintain the integrity of the cut bars. If yours fall apart badly I’m not sure why. Mine cut and maintained shape well to eat by hand. I suspect that perhaps your caramel did not mix well into the Other ingredients well. An alternate approach is first mixing the chips, coconut and nuts in a bowl ( I do this) , if your caramel gets a little too thick you can mix it with the ingredients in the bowl and then spread that over the shortbread. Make sense?


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Oct 1, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I did refrigerate and keep them refrigerated to maintain the integrity of the cut bars. If yours fall apart badly I’m not sure why. Mine cut and maintained shape well to eat by hand. I suspect that perhaps your caramel did not mix well into the Other ingredients well. An alternate approach is first mixing the chips, coconut and nuts in a bowl ( I do this) , if your caramel gets a little too thick you can mix it with the ingredients in the bowl and then spread that over the shortbread. Make sense?



We initially cut a couple bars to taste after the pan cooled down, but before we refrigerated the pan.  Those bars were gooey, so we put the pan into the refrigerator before we cut any more bars.  Then, after the pan cooled, we tried to cut bars off and they broke into little pieces.  Still tasty and quited edible -- especially with a fork, Gary  

My wife mixed the chips, coconut, and nuts in a bowl as you suggest.  She reports that the caramel wasn't that thick.  It poured easily over the shortbread and other ingredients.  However, it did not penetrate all the way down to the shortbread, so we'll try mixing the caramel with the other ingredients and then spreading the whole thing over the shortbread next time.  I suspect that if the caramel penetrates all the way down, the whole mixture would stick together better and the shortbread would stick to the mixture, making the bars easier to cut and more likely to hold together.


----------

